# MBTI types gone wild



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

Basically I'm trying to be funny


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

INTJ










ENFJ 








ISFP



















ENTJ


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

ESFP




























INTP









ISTP
​


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

IXTP hyper emotionalism 






























INFP









ENFP









INTJ










ESTP









ENTJ


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

ISTJ









INTP


















ENTJ










ENFP


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

ISTJ









ENTP









ENTP, ENFP and INTP









ESTJ









ENTP









ENFP


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

INFPs









ESFJ









INFJ


















INTJ









ESTP


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

ISTJ









ENTP


















ISFP


















ISTP


















ESTP









ISFJ


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

ISTJ









xxTx, any of the thinkers 









ESFP









INFP









ENFJ kid vs ISTP cat









ESFJ









ESTJ vs INFP









ISTJ


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

ESTP thief vs ESTJ store clerk 









ESTJ









ENTP


















INFJ



























ISXJ


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

ESTP



























ISTP









ENFP









ISTJ


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

INTPs and sports 









ESTJ trying to express emotions 









ENFP









ENTJ








ISFP









INTJ seagull









ISFP









INTJ









ENTJ









ENTP


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

ISFJ 









ENTJ driver, ISFP panda 









ENTJ


















ISTP



























ESFJ













































ESTP


















ISFJ girls, ESTP boy


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

ESTP









ISFJ

















ESTJ parenting 









ENTP









INFJ









INTJ









ESFP









Se gone wrong 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









ESTP


----------

